# Auto-Protect in Norton won't turn on! [shellab]



## shellab (Aug 28, 2009)

Michael York said:


> Hi wendywu,
> 
> This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.
> 
> ...


Mr. York,

I'm wondering if I can get your assistance as well. I'm having the exact same issues as Wendywu.

I'm currently running Norton 360 (2009) on Windows Vista.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

shellab said:


> Mr. York,
> 
> I'm wondering if I can get your assistance as well. I'm having the exact same issues as Wendywu.
> 
> ...


Hi shellab,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding.

First, make sure that you have applied the latest Microsoft security patches and Service Packs to Vista by manually running Windows Update.

If you are having a problem with the one-click support option, or if it just seems to pop-up at random times, that is an indication of a problem with Adobe Flash and the installation of your Norton product may have become corrupted.

The first thing I would advise you to do is to fully remove Adobe Flash from your system and to then download and install the latest version.

The next set of instructions will enable you to fully remove Norton 360 and to then reinstall it properly.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Click on the link below and then choose the "Download" button under Norton 360 to download the latest installer.

Download the latest Norton 360 installer

4. When the installation is complete, launch Norton 360 version 3, mouse-over the "PC Security" bubble and choose "Check for Updates. If any updates are installed, restart your computer.

5. Open Norton 360, mouse-over the "PC Security" bubble and choose "Run Scans" and then choose "Comprehensive Scan". 

Let me know if any infections were found, and if so, the names of the infections and if Norton was able to remove or quarantine the infected files.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## shellab (Aug 28, 2009)

Michael York said:


> Hi shellab,
> 
> This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team responding.
> 
> ...



Ok - downloaded SymNRT. Problem is - after initial extraction i get a continual message that says "another instance of SymNRT or another Symantec repair tool is currently running. Please close this application and try to run SymNRT again."

And ive started the task manager and looked at applications and proceses - I can't find anything... And i dont have anything open that would seem to be causing this...

Ugh.


----------



## shellab (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr. York,

I removed Adobe Flash and re-installed most recent version - success. Norton removal successful. Norton reinstall successful. I checked for updates and ran comprehensive scan - no viruses detected. The auto-protect has remained on....so far, so good!

Thank you very much!!


----------



## shellab (Aug 28, 2009)

Michael York said:


> Hi wendywu,
> 
> This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.
> 
> ...


Ok...problem is back - but a bit different. Now it doesn't run a full liveupdate - it says not everything installed...and won't look for updated definitions.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

shellab said:


> Ok...problem is back - but a bit different. Now it doesn't run a full liveupdate - it says not everything installed...and won't look for updated definitions.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi shellab,

Please follow the instructions in the link below to run the Intelligent Updater to update your definition files, disable the scan compressed files feature and then run a Comprehensive Scan. This should be done using Internet Explorer 7 or 8.

Run Norton Intelligent Updater

Let me know if this resolves the issue and if not, let me know about any error messages, etc. that appear.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

